# Apple patentiert dünne Notebooks



## Dennisth (13. August 2011)

*Apple patentiert dünne Notebooks*

Apple hat Ende Juli in den USA mit dem US-Patent D642,172 ein weiteres "Design-Patent" beantragt. Darin wird das Aussehen des Macbook Air im Detail beschrieben.  Apple will in Zukunft offensichtlich mit härteren Bandagen gegen die Designkopierer vorgehen.

Wenn man die Mitteilungen der letzten Woche bedenkt, versucht Apple systematisch Samsung und andere Anbieter vom Markt auszuschließen. Das Samsung 900X3A ist z. B. ein solches Notebook, welches das Patent verletzt, denn es ist dünn und nach vorne hin spitz zulaufend.


Quellen:
Macbook Air: Apple patentiert Design - Golem.de
United States Patent: D642172


----------



## Gast1111 (13. August 2011)

*AW: Apple patentiert dünne Notebooks*

Was haben die Geraucht, ganz ehrlich


----------



## Hansvonwurst (13. August 2011)

*AW: Apple patentiert dünne Notebooks*

Oh Mann, wenn man die Konkurrenten weder technisch noch preislich kleinhalten kann, dann muss man sie mit mit Klagen abhalten!


----------



## khepp242 (13. August 2011)

*AW: Apple patentiert dünne Notebooks*

Und ich dachte das mit den Tablets wäre genug...


----------



## euMelBeumel (13. August 2011)

*AW: Apple patentiert dünne Notebooks*

Bald dürfen vielleicht nicht mal mehr Äpfel zum Verkauf angeboten werden, die Form ist doch zu ähnlich. Gerade für Angebissene mit Blatt am Stiel wirds wohl das Aus.


----------



## Sago (13. August 2011)

*AW: Apple patentiert dünne Notebooks*

Die spinnen doch die Apfelaner


----------



## juergen28 (13. August 2011)

*AW: Apple patentiert dünne Notebooks*



Wa1lock schrieb:


> Was haben die Geraucht, ganz ehrlich



Ich fürchte ein ganz schlimmes Kraut!! 

@euMelBeumel
Äppelwoi darf im Hesseland auch nicht mehr verkauft werden.


----------



## negert (13. August 2011)

*AW: Apple patentiert dünne Notebooks*

Ist doch toll. Ich patentiere dann alle Handys, TabletPCs, TVs und Laptops die im Design Schwarz, Weiss oder Silbernfarben sind. Ne schon klar. Die anderen Hersteller düfen jetzt nur noch dicke Notebooks bauen oder was


lächerlich. Mal ganz ehrlich. Auch wer bisher zu Apple gehalten hat. Wer mir sagen kann das sowas nicht absolut dämlich ist dem gehts nicht mehr gut


----------



## Hansvonwurst (13. August 2011)

*AW: Apple patentiert dünne Notebooks*



negert schrieb:


> Ist doch toll. Ich patentiere dann alle Handys, TabletPCs, TVs und Laptops die im Design Schwarz, Weiss oder Silbernfarben sind. Ne schon klar. Die anderen Hersteller düfen jetzt nur noch dicke Notebooks bauen oder was


 
Stimmt, Medion hätte sich an Klavierlack-Notebooks dumm und dämlich verdienen können!


----------



## joel3214 (13. August 2011)

*AW: Apple patentiert dünne Notebooks*

Ich lieb die ja aber bisschen übertreiben kann man es schon 
Nicht das die auf die Idee kommen hmm Patent auf ausklappbare Computer hat noch keiner 
Aber irgendwie muss man denn Vorsprung ausbauen die wertvollste Firma der Welt zubleiben.

Was ich mich aber frage was MS so drüber denkt ohne deren "Spende" damals  war Apple jetzt vielleicht ganz weg 
Naja so schlimm finde ich das ganze nicht aber wenn sie Google oder FB kaufen mache ich mir vielleicht doch mal sorgen


----------



## iceman650 (13. August 2011)

*AW: Apple patentiert dünne Notebooks*



			
				juergen28 schrieb:
			
		

> Äppelwoi darf im Hesseland auch nicht mehr verkauft werden.


Also DANN is sense 

Mfg, ice


----------



## KILLTHIS (13. August 2011)

*AW: Apple patentiert dünne Notebooks*

Zum einen bescheuert zum anderen bescheuerter, wer's kopiert. Ich finde es so oder so lächerlich, dass man das Design kopieren muss - aber jedem das seine. Wer's braucht.


----------



## henk (13. August 2011)

*AW: Apple patentiert dünne Notebooks*

Also man kann's auch übertreiben. Ein dünnes Notebook, das sich nach vorn hin verjüngt bietet ja nun wirklich keinerlei Patentgrundlage.

Genauso gut könnte ich mir ja 'nen flachen Quader mit abgerundeten Kanten bzw. Ecken patentieren lassen und auf dieser Grundlage dann alle Handyhersteller verklagen.


----------



## juergen28 (13. August 2011)

*AW: Apple patentiert dünne Notebooks*



iceman650 schrieb:


> Also DANN is sense
> 
> Mfg, ice


 
Jo, die EU hat mit Äppelwoi auch schon mal schlechte Erfahrung gemacht. Die Hesse verstehen da kein Spass.

Stellt euch einfach mal vor, Samsung oder LG würden ein Patent auf LED Flachbildfernseher einreichen, oder Technics den runden Plattenteller für Schallplattenspieler patentieren lassen.


----------



## Aufpassen (13. August 2011)

*AW: Apple patentiert dünne Notebooks*

Der 1.April ist doch schon vorbei?! 

Apple zockt einfach nur noch unfair..


----------



## juergen28 (13. August 2011)

*AW: Apple patentiert dünne Notebooks*



Aufpassen schrieb:


> Der 1.April ist doch schon vorbei?!



Steve Jobs übt schon für nächstes Jahr.


----------



## EnergyCross (13. August 2011)

*AW: Apple patentiert dünne Notebooks*

muss ich morgen beim einkaufen von äpfel angst haben dass ich gegen ein patent verstoße?


----------



## Sethnix (13. August 2011)

*AW: Apple patentiert dünne Notebooks*

Sorry aber langsam wird echt lächerlich mit Appel und deren "Patenten" Fehlt nurnoch, dass sie sich die Apfelbäume patentieren lassen


----------



## Predator7888 (13. August 2011)

*AW: Apple patentiert dünne Notebooks*

die ham echt ne macke waskommt denn als nächstes wollen die sich denn touchscreen patentieren lassen oder ne kamera am handy ey ne die ham echt nen schaden


----------



## Liza (13. August 2011)

*AW: Apple patentiert dünne Notebooks*

Langsam macht Apple sich echt lächerlich und wir zunehmend unsympathischer. Gerade dieses Verhalten ist schon ein Grund nichts von dem Hersteller zu kaufen, eh alles viel zu teuer. Da bekommt man für weniger Geld schon identische Leistung von anderen Herstellern.


----------



## Felixxz2 (13. August 2011)

*AW: Apple patentiert dünne Notebooks*

Um den ganzen unsinnigen Hater-Kommentaren mal was konstruktives beizusteuern: Ich kann nicht behaupten, dass ich diese Patent irgendwie gutheiße oder besonders sinnvoll finde. Jedoch ist es zweifelsfrei so, dass im Prinzip alle Apple Designs kopiert wurden.
Apple hat in den letzten Jahren MP3-Player, All-In-One PCs, Smartphones, Tablets und ein bisschen auch leichte, dünne Notebooks groß rausgebracht und bei jedem dieser Produkte wurde von vielen anderen Herstellern das Apple Design in Grundzügen oder gleich 1:1 übernommen. Bei den iPods wars das Barrengehäuse und das Clickwheel, bei Smartphones auch wieder das Barrengehäuse und vor allem Sleep- und Homebutton, bei Tablets die gesamte Geräteklasse inkl. auch hier Größe, Form und Buttons. 

Dass das einem als Firma stinkt ist klar und Apple versucht sich jetzt dagegen zu wehren, denn im Prinzip ist es doch immer so gewesen, dass Apple eine gute Idee hatte, alle anderen sie nachgemacht, Geld damit verdient haben und sich dann auch noch selber angepriesen haben, weil sie ja die rettende Alternative sind, auf die viele Kunden gewartet haben.

Ja ich weiß, dass Apple Macken hat, mit denen viele nicht zurechtkommen und diese spezielle Angelegenheit mit dünnen Notebooks ist ein wenig lächerlich, nichtsdestotrotz gebe ich Apple recht, dass sie in Zukunft verstärkt ihr geistiges Eigentum in Form von Produkt- und Designideen schützen müssen.


----------



## rebel4life (13. August 2011)

*AW: Apple patentiert dünne Notebooks*

Felixxz2, genau das ist das Problem. Die Leute nehmen alles für bare Münze was ihr geistiger Führer, Steve Jobs und seine "Fanmagazine" schreiben/sagen. Du bist ein Beispiel dafür. 

Das Tablet wurde in keinem Fall von Apple erfunden. In einer Serie/Film (müsste das Vergleichsbild mal wieder suchen) die Jahrzehnte alt ist kam ein Gerät vor, dem das iPad ähnelt. Wer hat also kopiert?  

Und weißt du überhaupts, was ein "Barrengehäuse" ist? 

Mobiltelefone/GSM ohne Vertrag Barren | gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland

PS: Apple betreibt Heuchlerei ohne Ende, unterstützt Kinderarbeit, stiehlt geistiges Eigentum und beschuldigt andere der Unterstützung von Kinderarbeit.


----------



## Superwip (13. August 2011)

*AW: Apple patentiert dünne Notebooks*

Als nächstes werden wohl "flache Bildschirme" patentiert...


----------



## craiziks (13. August 2011)

*AW: Apple patentiert dünne Notebooks*

Mein asus eeepc 1050p läuft nach vorn auch spitz zu. Hahahaha... Wer apple unterstützt hatse nichtmehr alle. Warum schreitet da niemand ein?


----------



## habinho (13. August 2011)

*AW: Apple patentiert dünne Notebooks*

OMG, ich fasse es nicht. 

Ab gehts: 
Wer den Flaschfernseher zuerst rausgebraucht? KLAGEN! 
Wer hat Computer-Monitore zuerst rausgebracht? KLAGEN!
Wer hat das erste Notebook rausgebracht? KLAGEN!
Wer hat das erste Netbook rausgebracht? KLAGEN!
Wer hat das erste Computergehäuse rausgebracht? KLAGEN!
Wer hat die erste CPU rausgebracht? KLAGEN!
Wer hat den ersten Drucker rausgebracht?
Wer hat den ersten Kugelschreiber rausgebracht? KLAGEN!
Wer hat die erste Nuss-Nougat-Creme rausgebracht? KLAGEN!
Fahrrad? KLAGEN!
Tisch? KLAGEN!
Lampe? KLAGEN!
Stuhl? KLAGEN!
KÜHLSCHRANK! KLAGEN!
OFEN? KLAGEN!
3,5mm-Audio-Buchse? KLAGEN!
Toilettenpapier? KLAGEN!
Druckerschwärze? KLAGEN!
Buch? KLAGEN!
Becher? KLAGEN!
Tablet-PC? KLAGEN!

das Apple mit dieser Klage durchgekommen ist... Der Richter war besoffen.. Dabei hätte er nur zwei verschiedene Kullis in der Hand halten brauchen...
Und diese ganzen blinden und ignoranten Apple-Fanboys:
Auch Apple hat sich von anderen Designern inspirieren lassen! Der Chef-Designer hat zugebenen, dass er sich von einem deutschen Designer in den 60er(!!!!) Jahren beeinflussen lassen hat. Dieser müsste Rams heißen und hat für Braun gearbeitet.


----------



## riedochs (13. August 2011)

*AW: Apple patentiert dünne Notebooks*

Wenn man liest wie Apple mit seinen Mitarbeitern umgeht muss einen ja nichts mehr Wundern. Wieder so ein Patent das nach Jahren eingereicht wird wenn die Konkurrenz es besser macht als Apple.


----------



## Hugo78 (13. August 2011)

*AW: Apple patentiert dünne Notebooks*

@Felixxz2

Apple hat Nichts von dem was du ihnen heute zuschreibst, allein, quasis "aus dem Nichts" erschaffen, gabs alles lange vorher schon.
Bewusst ist sich Apple aber, dass Design für ihre Firma ein wichtiger Kaufgrund ist, weshalb sie so verbissen hinterher sind.
Apple kann Trends durchsetzen, die Andere vorher erfolglos versucht hatten, aber diesen Trend dann als Neu darzustellen ist schon hart.

PS: Zum Thema passt dann auch "everything is a remix".
Watch | Everything Is a Remix


----------



## Verminaard (13. August 2011)

*AW: Apple patentiert dünne Notebooks*

Patentzeugs ist eine recht zweischneidige Sache.
Zum einen teilweise unbedingt erforderlich, aber was man noch alles damit machen kann sieht man ja immer wieder sehr schoen .

Was ich bei Apple nicht ganz verstehe ist, wieso melden die nicht so ein Patent von anfang an an?
Das McBook Air gibt es doch schon ne zeitlang.
Gerade bei Designstuecken sollte man das entweder nur sofort anmelden duerfen, spaeter hat man halt Pech gehabt.
Dann weis die Konkurrenz was sie auf keinen Fall machen darf, aber diese Klagen im Nachhinein. 
Nur damit man Andere schaedigt, mehr ist das nicht.


----------



## Superwip (13. August 2011)

*AW: Apple patentiert dünne Notebooks*

Microsoft will Geld, aber Apple will einfach nur vernichten.

Ich denke, der Satz bringt es auf den Punkt- unglaublich, was Apple in letzter Zeit so abzieht


----------



## geo (13. August 2011)

*AW: Apple patentiert dünne Notebooks*

Was Apple abzieht seit sie aus ihrer Nische gekrochen sind, ist einfach nicht mehr normal! Eigendlich fand ich es toll das Apple endlich erfolgreich ist, doch wenn man den Erfolg nur mit Patentklagen verteidigen kann zeigt das letztendlich das Apple jetzt schon weiß das man diese Spitzenposition nur halten kann, wenn man mit harten Bandagen kämpft. 
Langsam geht das aber über zur Wettbewerbsschädigung. Apple entwickelt sich zur Innovationsbremse in dem sie alles und jeden wegen allem möglichen verklagen. 
Übrigens hat Apple beim iPhone ein Design von Braun geklaut, das  iPhone war so zu sagen mal als Fernbedienung von Braun entworfen worden sollte über Sensortasten verfügen und war für alle High End Braun Hifi Anlagen gedacht wurde jedoch nie vertrieben da die Produktionskosten zu hoch waren und Braun quasi im sterben lag. Eine Quelle dafür gibt es auch irgendwo im Netz, finde sie gerade nicht 

Ich habe für Apple nix mehr übrig, ihre Nischenprodukte haben mir besser gefallen und wenn ich mir anschaue wie diese Firma um sich schlägt um sich die Konkurrenz vom Hals zu halten könnte ich kotzen.


----------



## speedi3 (13. August 2011)

*AW: Apple patentiert dünne Notebooks*

Darf ich nun eigentlich nach diesem patent noch auf meinem msi x 340 tippen????
mann mann mann apple ... das wird ja grotesk


----------



## mmayr (13. August 2011)

*AW: Apple patentiert dünne Notebooks*



rebel4life schrieb:


> Felixxz2, genau das ist das Problem. Die Leute nehmen alles für bare Münze was ihr geistiger Führer, Steve Jobs und seine "Fanmagazine" schreiben/sagen. Du bist ein Beispiel dafür.
> 
> Das Tablet wurde in keinem Fall von Apple erfunden. In einer Serie/Film (müsste das Vergleichsbild mal wieder suchen) die Jahrzehnte alt ist kam ein Gerät vor, dem das iPad ähnelt. Wer hat also kopiert?
> 
> ...


 
Du hast einen Vogel! Stimme Felixxz2 vollkommen zu!

Fakt ist, dass die anderen Hersteller Apple kopieren und nicht umgekehrt. Die schwachsinnigen Vergleiche mit jahrzehnte alten Filmen und angedachten aber nie angebotenen Fernbedienungen einer im sterben liegenden Firma sind so was von weit hergeholt und entbehrenswert! Apple setzt die Idee erfolgreich um und die anderen Hersteller wollen ohne eigenes Know-How mitverdienen. Die Idee zur rechten Zeit ist das Erfolgsrezept! 

Das Geflame und Gehate hier ist echt unnötig! Verkriecht euch in eurem (von Apple) kopierten Android-Market, spielt mit euren (von Apple) kopierten Smartphones, aber hört auf, hier so ein Theater zu veranstalten!


----------



## Chrisch (13. August 2011)

*AW: Apple patentiert dünne Notebooks*



Felixxz2 schrieb:


> Um den ganzen unsinnigen Hater-Kommentaren mal was konstruktives beizusteuern: Ich kann nicht behaupten, dass ich diese Patent irgendwie gutheiße oder besonders sinnvoll finde. Jedoch ist es zweifelsfrei so, dass im Prinzip alle Apple Designs kopiert wurden.
> Apple hat in den letzten Jahren MP3-Player, All-In-One PCs, Smartphones, Tablets und ein bisschen auch leichte, dünne Notebooks groß rausgebracht und bei jedem dieser Produkte wurde von vielen anderen Herstellern das Apple Design in Grundzügen oder gleich 1:1 übernommen. Bei den iPods wars das Barrengehäuse und das Clickwheel, bei Smartphones auch wieder das Barrengehäuse und vor allem Sleep- und Homebutton, bei Tablets die gesamte Geräteklasse inkl. auch hier Größe, Form und Buttons.
> 
> Dass das einem als Firma stinkt ist klar und Apple versucht sich jetzt dagegen zu wehren, denn im Prinzip ist es doch immer so gewesen, dass Apple eine gute Idee hatte, alle anderen sie nachgemacht, Geld damit verdient haben und sich dann auch noch selber angepriesen haben, weil sie ja die rettende Alternative sind, auf die viele Kunden gewartet haben.
> ...


Wie gut das Apple selbst fast alle Designs kopiert hat, aber nun sollen alle bei Apple kopiert haben? Ja ne is klar. Apple hat auch die Bibel erfunden und so 

Wie schon öfter erwähnt, das Patentrecht sollte definitiv überarbeitet werden.

Hier deine achso tollen Apple Designs welche es schon in den* 60er* von der Firma Braun gab

1960s Braun Products Hold the Secrets to Apple's Future

Achja, ein entsprechendes Tablet gab es 1994 schon, genannt Knight-Riddler...

Apple hat nen scheiss, die kopieren nur selbst und behaupten dann kopiert zu werden. Aber die Apple Jünger fressen denen ja so oder so aus der Hand.


----------



## SaKuL (13. August 2011)

*AW: Apple patentiert dünne Notebooks*

Ganz ehrlich, irgendwie kann ichs verstehen. Jeder will seine Idee irgendwie schützen, dies ist einer der wenigen möglichen Wege.


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (13. August 2011)

*AW: Apple patentiert dünne Notebooks*

Mich wundert es ja dass man soetwas überhaupt patentieren kann nachdem das Produkt schon ewig am Markt ist ? 
Bei wissenschaftlichen Patenten hat man Pech gehabt wenn man das Produkt vorstellt und der Antrag noch nicht durch ist, geschweige denn solche schwammigen Formulierungen verwendet die auf alles passen.


----------



## andisaw (13. August 2011)

*AW: Apple patentiert dünne Notebooks*

Wenn eine FORM eine Funktion unterstützt kann man sich diese patentieren lassen? Wenn ein MATERIAL die Optik unterstützt ... kann man sich das auch patentieren lassen? Mein Gott, wie eintönig währe unser Leben, wenn dies so kommen würde. FORMEN & DESIGNS & MATERIALIEN wurden und werden immer kopiert!


----------



## TheUrbanNinja (13. August 2011)

*AW: Apple patentiert dünne Notebooks*

Ich selbst bin schon generell vom Machtgehabe Apples satt. Versuche seit längerem deren Produkte zu meiden um andere Firmen zu unterstützen. Sowas macht mich umso mehr sauer. Das ist so was von das letzte. Das kann nur schlecht für uns Kunden sein. Eine Monopolstellung aufzubauen und dabei keine Kosten und Mühen zu scheuen.


----------



## KILLTHIS (13. August 2011)

*AW: Apple patentiert dünne Notebooks*



speedi3 schrieb:


> Darf ich nun eigentlich nach diesem patent noch auf meinem msi x 340 tippen????
> mann mann mann apple ... das wird ja grotesk


 
Nur, wenn du dir die Augen zuhälst. 
Ich finde es auch absolut bescheuert. Auf der einen Seite habe ich nichts gegen die "patentierung" eines Designs - das sollte man dann aber im Vorwege machen, um Kopien zu vermeiden, wenn man nicht möchte, dass andere Hersteller Geräte bauen, die dem Gerät optisch ähneln oder gar die Optik kopieren. Aber, und das ist der Punkt, mit solchen Patenten nimmt man jede Menge Luft und lässt alles starr werden. Dadurch verlieren am Ende nur alle.


----------



## Freakless08 (13. August 2011)

*AW: Apple patentiert dünne Notebooks*

Genauso sinnfrei wie das Patent auf abgerundete Ecken (iPad - siehe Klage gegen Galaxy 10.1/Xoom/ etc.) oder die "Form" von Apps (dito).


----------



## robbe (13. August 2011)

*AW: Apple patentiert dünne Notebooks*

Apple sollte Patentierverbot kriegen

Mal ehrlich, genau wie sehr viele andere Leute kann ich diese Firma und besonders ihren "Anführer" absolut nicht leiden und das liegt genau an solchen Aktionen.


----------



## speedi3 (13. August 2011)

*AW: Apple patentiert dünne Notebooks*



KILLTHIS schrieb:


> Nur, wenn du dir die Augen zuhälst. .


----------



## BrainChecker (13. August 2011)

*AW: Apple patentiert dünne Notebooks*

Wenn man sowas früh morgens liest ist man gleich wieder munter 

Apple hat das wirklich drauf. Erst Tablets wegen den runden Ecken, der glatten Oberfläche und den bunten Icons und jetzt flache Notebooks 
ARM !!!!!!!!!!!!! (das Adjektiv nicht der Chiphersteller )
Was kommt dann ? Grafische Benutzeroberflächen (ist doch durch Apple verbreitet worden, oder ?), recourccenfressende Medienverwaltungssoftware .......

Die spinnen doch. Aber was will man machen wennn man keine technischen Inovationen mehr parat hat und die Konkurenz einen langsam aber sicher überholt ?

Wer jetzt noch so eine Firma unterstützt.....tut mir wirklich leid !


----------



## MiToKo (13. August 2011)

*AW: Apple patentiert dünne Notebooks*

Apple sind doch die Einzigen, die sich so extrem anstellen. Kopiert wird immer. 
Jeder Monitor, den ich kenne, hat unten seine Knöpfe. Und alle sind Viereckig und so weiter, alle weisen Ähnlichkeiten auf. 
Alle Smartphones weisen Ähnlichkeiten auf. 
Innovationen gibt es wenig, auch im Design. Es gibt für fast Alle Geräte eine "Optimale" Form, bzw. eine Form, die von den Kunden gewünscht wird. Wer die Form als erstes Findet, darf sich Freuen, dass sie ein "Vorreiter" sind. Jedoch ist es klar, dass diese Form dann auch übernommen wird. 

Auch ein gutes Beispiel, wo viel übernommen wird, ohne dass es zu Problemen kommt sind MMORPGs. Es gibt ein paar Spiele, die wirklich was anders machen, aber es gibt auch Spiele, wo vieles von einem anderen Spiel übernommen wurde. Skillbar unten, Bild vom Gesicht der Figur mit Lebens und Mana/Fokus"Energie Leiste oben Links.  Und noch vieles mehr, was ähnlich ist und dennoch gibt es keine Patente darauf. Genauso wie Hotkeys in den meisten Spielen gleich sind. P für Pause, m für Map (oder Tab zum Einblenden) Tab für Spielerstatistiken und so weiter. Überall kein Problem.  Nur jetzt auf einmal Apple mit  ihren Design Patent.


----------



## moe (13. August 2011)

*AW: Apple patentiert dünne Notebooks*

Absolut lächerlich sowas. Da merkt man mal wieder gut, dass Apple anders keine Chance gegen die technisch überlegene und günstigere Konkurrent hat. Steve geh nach Hause!


----------



## DaStash (13. August 2011)

*AW: Apple patentiert dünne Notebooks*



Dennisth schrieb:


> Apple hat Ende Juli in den USA mit dem US-Patent D642,172 ein weiteres "Design-Patent" beantragt. Darin wird das Aussehen des Macbook Air im Detail beschrieben.  Apple will in Zukunft offensichtlich mit härteren Bandagen gegen die Designkopierer vorgehen.
> 
> Wenn man die Mitteilungen der letzten Woche bedenkt, versucht Apple systematisch Samsung und andere Anbieter vom Markt auszuschließen. Das Samsung 900X3A ist z. B. ein solches Notebook, welches das Patent verletzt, denn es ist dünn und nach vorne hin spitz zulaufend.
> 
> ...


 Oh oh, da muss ich sofort an Intels Ultrabooks denken...^^
Intel: Ultrabooks statt Notebooks - Golem.de
Ich finde es affig sich so etwas patentieren lassen zu können, schließlich ist gerade bei IT oftmals die verwendete Technik formgebend und da gehört es eben bei flachen Notebooks dazu, dass sie nach vorne hin spitz zulaufen, um eben behaupten zu können man habe den Flachsten. Am schlimmsten finde ich jedoch nicht Apples Ansinnen, was an sich schon langsam einer Tragikkomödie gleich kommt, sondern am schlimmsten finde ich das Patentämter und Gerichte so etwas durchwinken und dabei den Eindruck erwecken das ohne fachlich ausreichende Kompetenz entschieden zu haben. 



Chrisch schrieb:


> Wie gut das Apple selbst fast alle Designs kopiert hat, aber nun sollen alle bei Apple kopiert haben? Ja ne is klar. Apple hat auch die Bibel erfunden und so
> 
> Wie schon öfter erwähnt, das Patentrecht sollte definitiv überarbeitet werden.
> 
> ...


Toller Link.
Dazu gabs auch schon mal eine sehr interessante Dokumentation wo auch angemerkt wurde das sich Apple davon hat deutlich inspirieren lassen.

MfG


----------



## Michisauer (13. August 2011)

*AW: Apple patentiert dünne Notebooks*

So langsam aber sicher merkt man Apple an, dass sie Angst vor Konkurrenz haben.
Wie sollten sie auch nicht. Ein Dualcore-Smartphone bringen sie erst in der übernächsten Generation, wies im Moment aussieht. Das bedeutet, dass es frühestens im 1. - 2. Quartal 2012 kommen wird. Das ist einfach viel zu spät. 
Andere Hersteller (LG, Samsung) haben hier einfach schneller reagiert, als Apple. Auch weil deren Firmenpolitik aufgrund des Design-Aspekts und des Marken-Aspekts eine schnelle Reaktion auf sich stark verändernde Gegebenheiten in kurzer Zeit quasi unmöglich macht. Alles ist dem Design unterzuordnen (Merke Iphone 4, Antennagate  ).
Aber wie sonst sollte sich eine Firma, die merklich ins Hintertreffen geraten ist auch anders die Weltspitze erstreiten können. Viel Geld für Nichts von immer klüger werdenden Kunden gibts eben nur ne gewisse Zeit.


----------



## GTXForce (13. August 2011)

*AW: Apple patentiert dünne Notebooks*



Superwip schrieb:


> Microsoft will Geld, aber Apple will einfach nur vernichten.
> 
> Ich denke, der Satz bringt es auf den Punkt- unglaublich, was Apple in letzter Zeit so abzieht


 
Apple überteibt maßlos. Es wird denke ich aber noch schlimmer werden weil Firmen wie Samsung, LG und Motorolla Apple sehr gefährlich werden. Mich wundert nur das Samsung das mit sich mach lässt schließlich beliefern sie Apple ja mit Kompnenten.


----------



## Gast1111 (13. August 2011)

*AW: Apple patentiert dünne Notebooks*



joel3214 schrieb:


> Ich lieb die ja aber bisschen übertreiben kann man es schon
> Nicht das die auf die Idee kommen hmm Patent auf ausklappbare Computer hat noch keiner
> Aber irgendwie muss man denn Vorsprung ausbauen die wertvollste Firma der Welt zubleiben.
> 
> ...


 Bis die Google kaufen können friert die Hölle ein  
Wobei dann hätten sie Android ausgeschaltet --> MS wird boomen xD


----------



## Andrej (13. August 2011)

*AW: Apple patentiert dünne Notebooks*

Haben sie überhaupt dünne Notebooks.Also ich kenne keins


----------



## SplitxD1 (13. August 2011)

*AW: Apple patentiert dünne Notebooks*

Habt ihr keine "echten" Probleme?


----------



## Skysnake (13. August 2011)

*AW: Apple patentiert dünne Notebooks*

Das ist mal total lächerlich.... 

Das schlimmste an der Sache ist aber nicht mal, das Apple zu solchen Maßnahmen greift, sondern, dass die amerikanischen Patentämter aufgrund des geltenden Patentrechts dies zulassen 

Mal ganz im ernst, ich patentiere etwas NICHT, bringe es auf den Markt, warte bis die Konkurrenz reagiert, und schreib dann ein Patent in der Form, das ich ALLES was die Konkurrenz macht mit einschließe... Sprich ich hab ja keine Ahnung, wie sich die um das Patent herum mogeln, um es nicht zu brechen, ergo warte ich mal auf was für Ideen die kommen und schreib mein Patent dann eben entsprechend....  

Ganz im Ernst, das ist doch das LETZTE! Es ist SO eine Unverschämtheit, das so etwas möglich ist. IM NACHHINEIN PATENTE VERGEBEN!!!  Ne so was geht gar nicht, da ich da eben auch auf die geistigen Leistungen der Konkurrenz zurück greife... Würden die die Patente gleich einreichen müssen, würde es die Geräte trotzdem geben... Apple will die anderen Firmen wirklich einfach nur kaputt machen....


----------



## turbosnake (13. August 2011)

*AW: Apple patentiert dünne Notebooks*

Ich finde das Design des Airs nicht schön. 
So müssen sich andere Hersteller mal was neues einfallen lasse.

Lälerlich ist das ganze trozdem.


----------



## Porry (13. August 2011)

*AW: Apple patentiert dünne Notebooks*

Das ganze ist ne hodenlose Frechhheit!.

Zum Glück verkauft Apple ihre PCs usw. nur als Fertigware bzw. Verbrauchsware und steigt nicht in den Markt der Hardwarekomponenten ein, sonst würde es da sicher auch Patente wegen Formen von Ramriegel-Kühlkörper und Heatpipes am CPU-Kühler geben.
Und gerade bei so schwammigen formulierungen die Designs betreffen finden ein paar Anwält immer den Weg es auf alle möglichen Designs anzuwenden.

Aber wenn Apple im nachhinein einreichen und klagen kann, dann kann Braun das doch wohl auch!


----------



## Stricherstrich (13. August 2011)

*AW: Apple patentiert dünne Notebooks*

Ich beantrage ein Patent auf menschliches Aussehen und verklage euch alle!


----------



## Sperrfeuer (13. August 2011)

Porry schrieb:
			
		

> Das ganze ist ne hodenlose Frechhheit!.



Tut mir leid, aber das ist so ein unglaublich toller Verschreiber xD

Wobei dieses neue Patent ja nur in den USA gilt, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe. Bleibt zu hoffen, das Sie es nicht auch hier durch bekommen.


----------



## ChaoZ (13. August 2011)

Sperrfeuer schrieb:
			
		

> Tut mir leid, aber das ist so ein unglaublich toller Verschreiber xD



Hab schon überlegt ob ich das in meine Signatur nehme.


----------



## fac3l3ss (13. August 2011)

*AW: Apple patentiert dünne Notebooks*



Stricherstrich schrieb:


> Ich beantrage ein Patent auf menschliches Aussehen und verklage euch alle!


 Und ich die Menschenrechte, jeder, der sie haben will, muss mir zahlen! 
</ironie>


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Sperrfeuer (13. August 2011)

ChaoZ schrieb:
			
		

> Hab schon überlegt ob ich das in meine Signatur nehme.



Mach schnell, bevor er es patentiert


----------



## mmayr (13. August 2011)

*AW: Apple patentiert dünne Notebooks*



Chrisch schrieb:


> Wie gut das Apple selbst fast alle Designs kopiert hat, aber nun sollen alle bei Apple kopiert haben? Ja ne is klar. Apple hat auch die Bibel erfunden und so
> 
> Wie schon öfter erwähnt, das Patentrecht sollte definitiv überarbeitet werden.
> 
> ...


 
Du kapiersts nicht, oder?

Den Kram von Braun wollte damals wie heute keiner haben! Apple hat diesen ganzen Crap erst erfolgreich gemacht! Und dabei wollen die anderen jetzt mitschneiden! Wenn heute jeder Hersteller bei seinen Geräten die gleichen Knöpfe/Tasten mit den gleichen Funktionen wie Apple verwendet, Symbole im OS gleich angeordnet sind, die Menüführung die gleiche ist UND das Gerät nebenbei noch verdammt ähnlich ausschaut, dann haben sie es nicht geschafft, selber was zu entwickeln. Lediglich ein besseres Display zu verbauen, wie es Samsung betrieben hat, und dann "besser als das iPhone" zu bewerben, grenzt an Frechheit! 

Erst als Apple durch seine Produkte deine ach so tollen "Braun-Designs" beliebt gemacht. Somit kopieren andere Hersteller die Kopien, die Apple von Braun kopiert hat. Braun hat sie aber nicht geschützt --> Pech gehabt. Das holt jetzt Apple nach --> Recht haben sie

Wobei das Patentieren im Nachhinein schon umstritten ist. Sollte nicht möglich sein. Aber hier gehts lediglich um das Design, das dürfte nicht schwer sein, neu zu erfinden!

Offtopic:
Viel mehr regt mich auf, dass ich BC2 Vietnam nicht online kaufen kann, weil aufgrund DEUTSCHEN Jungendschutzes die Bestellung nur von 23.00 - 6.00 Uhr möglich ist. Was betrifft mich das in Österreich? Das sind die wahren Probleme, meine Herrschaften!


----------



## ChaoZ (13. August 2011)

Sperrfeuer schrieb:
			
		

> Nach schnell, bevor er es patentiert



Haha zu spät, hab gerade das Patent auf dem Satz angemeldet!


----------



## Porry (13. August 2011)

*AW: Apple patentiert dünne Notebooks*



ChaoZ schrieb:


> Haha zu spät, hab gerade das Patent auf dem Satz angemeldet!


 Oh man und ihr alle glaubt das wär ein Verschreiber?
Und ihr glaubt ich hätte noch kein Patent drauf?

D-D-Double Fail!


----------



## Memphys (13. August 2011)

*AW: Apple patentiert dünne Notebooks*

OMG, den Stoff den die intus haben will ich auch 

Wahrscheinlich dürfen die Notebooks demnächst keine "vierckigen, im rechteck angeordneten Erhebungen unterhalb des Bildschirms" haben.


----------



## PsychoQeeny (13. August 2011)

*AW: Apple patentiert dünne Notebooks*

Also wer sich früher "Runde" Autoreifen Patentieren lassen hat, der kann jeden verklagen der sie auch rund hat ... so ein scheiß


----------



## Charlie Harper (13. August 2011)

*AW: Apple patentiert dünne Notebooks*

Also langsam muss man echt davon ausgehen, dass die bei Apple Kot in der Hirnbüchse haben. Ich weis nicht was bei denen zu gären angefangen hat, aber langsam spinnen die echt. Die sollen sich darauf konzentrieren gescheite Produkte zu entwickeln. Die erinnern mich langsam an Rambus. Bis in 10 Jahren ist Apple kein Hersteller von Smartphones, PCs, etc mehr, sondern eine Anwaltskanzlei die ausschließlich aus Anwälten fürs Patentrecht besteht 

Tut mir leid, aber Apple ist echt lächerlich!


----------



## Westfale_09 (13. August 2011)

*AW: Apple patentiert dünne Notebooks*

Ein hoch auf den Halben Apfel. 
Noch ein Grund sich keine Apple Produkte mehr zu holen. Destroy Apple !!! xD

Sowas schwachsinniges sich auf jeden Kack nen Patent geben zu lassen. Wenn Samsung und Co. schlau wären, würden sie sich indirekt zusammen tun und bevor Apple auf die Idee kommt nen Patent für irgendwas anzumelden, einfach eher anmelden und denen diese Sparte wegnehmen.

Die Marke wird mir immer unsympathischer. Was denken die eigentlich wer die sind? Das ist nen Unternehmen, was von sich aus denkt es könnte mit Microsoft mithalten, so kommt es mir schon fast vor.

Das ist einfach nur erbärmlich.


----------



## rebel4life (13. August 2011)

*AW: Apple patentiert dünne Notebooks*



mmayr schrieb:


> Den Kram von Braun wollte damals wie heute keiner haben! Apple hat diesen ganzen Crap erst erfolgreich gemacht!



Aha, du erkennst anderen die technischen Leistungen/Innovationen ab, weil es damals nicht zur Verbreitung kam? Weißt du eigentlich was du da sagst? Dadurch erkennst du vielen Wissenschaftlern usw. ihre Leistungen ab, nur weil diese damals belächelt wurden bzw. deren Leistungen noch nicht erkannt wurden da die Wissenschaft damals noch nicht so weit war.


----------



## SplitxD1 (13. August 2011)

*AW: Apple patentiert dünne Notebooks*



			
				Charlie Harper schrieb:
			
		

> Die sollen sich darauf konzentrieren gescheite Produkte zu entwickeln.



Machen die was anderes als gescheite Produkte entwicklen? 

iPod - Verkaufsschlager
iPhone - Verkaufsschlager
iPad - Verkaufsschlager
iTunes - Verkaufsschlager

Die Desktopserie ist Preislich ganz ok, leicht überteuert, aber die Produkte sind Super.
Die Notebooks sind, muss ich zugeben, viel zu teuer. Aber das was sie machen, machen sie gut.

Apple geht dem Prinzip von BRAUN nach. Es geht nicht darum was die Leute wollen, es geht darum ein Produkt zu entwicklen was leicht zu bedienen ist und kompromisslos funktioniert.
Die Produke von Apple sind weit entfernt davon schlecht zu sein. Wer heult das des iPhone 4 nicht das beste ist, liegt in der Annahme richtig, jedoch hat das schon über ein Jahr auf dem Buckel.

Was das mit Samsung angeht, kann ich nachvollziehen. Das mit dem flachen Design jedoch nicht. Der Threadtitel ist ein wenig irreführed. Apple lässt sich das Design des Air's schützen, das des eben Flach ist, ist halt nebenbei der fall. Nichts desto trotz finde ich es leicht bedenklich. Mal sehen.

Was aber noch schlimmer ist, ist die Tatsache das immer wenn Apple in der Headline vorkommt, es nicht möglich ist eine konstruktive Diskussion zu führen. Apple ist nicht der Ursprung alles Bösen.
Ich kann nicht nachvollziehen wie man Hass(!) gegen etwas Entwicklen kann, das man nicht mal richtig kennt. Der Verfall der Werte ist echt bedauerlich.


----------



## noghry (13. August 2011)

*AW: Apple patentiert dünne Notebooks*

Wie man nur über solche trivialen Kleinigkeiten streiten kann, einfach lächerlich.


----------



## Porry (13. August 2011)

*AW: Apple patentiert dünne Notebooks*



SplitxD1 schrieb:


> Machen die was anderes als gescheite Produkte entwicklen?
> 
> iPod - Verkaufsschlager
> iPhone - Verkaufsschlager
> ...


Ja, sie haben ja wirklich gute Produkte entwickelt. 
Aber anstatt jetzt noch etwas neues zu entwickeln, sieht es so aus dass auf ihren bisherigen Produkten beharren und mit Patenten verteidigen, sodass keine anderen mehr kommen um ihre eigenen zu verdrängen.

Wie es letztendlich weitergeht kann man natürlich nicht sagen.


----------



## mmayr (13. August 2011)

rebel4life schrieb:
			
		

> Aha, du erkennst anderen die technischen Leistungen/Innovationen ab, weil es damals nicht zur Verbreitung kam? Weißt du eigentlich was du da sagst? Dadurch erkennst du vielen Wissenschaftlern usw. ihre Leistungen ab, nur weil diese damals belächelt wurden bzw. deren Leistungen noch nicht erkannt wurden da die Wissenschaft damals noch nicht so weit war.



Ich spreche gar nichts ab. Es hätte jedem frei gestanden, Brauns Ideen weiterzuentwickeln. Wollte aber keiner. Erst jetzt, wo Apple damit Erfolg hatte, auch aufgrund des Marketings, kommen andere daher und wollen auch abbeißen (vllt. deswegen der halbe Apfel?)!


----------



## SplitxD1 (13. August 2011)

*AW: Apple patentiert dünne Notebooks*



Porry schrieb:


> Ja, sie haben ja wirklich gute Produkte entwickelt.
> Aber anstatt jetzt noch etwas neues zu entwickeln, sieht es so aus dass auf ihren bisherigen Produkten beharren und mit Patenten verteidigen, sodass keine anderen mehr kommen um ihre eigenen zu verdrängen.
> 
> Wie es letztendlich weitergeht kann man natürlich nicht sagen.



Man kann nicht jedes Jahr was komplett neues Innovatives entwicklen. Die Zukunft wird zeigen wie es weiter geht.
Nur dieses gezicke ist Ekelhaft.  Wie noghry schon sagte, das sind triviale Kleinigkeiten, das machen sehr viele Firmen jeden Tag. Nur weil der Spotlight auf eine Firma liegt ist sie wie gesagt nicht der Ursprung alles bösen.
Aber das ist eben die deutsche Mentalität, wenn man keinen hat, den man verteufeln kann, ist der Deutsche nicht glücklich.


----------



## klefreak (13. August 2011)

*AW: Apple patentiert dünne Notebooks*



mmayr schrieb:


> Ich spreche gar nichts ab. Es hätte jedem frei gestanden, Brauns Ideen weiterzuentwickeln. Wollte aber keiner. Erst jetzt, wo Apple damit Erfolg hatte, auch aufgrund des Marketings, kommen andere daher und wollen auch abbeißen (vllt. deswegen der halbe Apfel?)!


 
und genau das machen Samsung und CO ja jetzt, wo sie sehen dass eine Firma (apple) mit den "braun-designs" Erfolg hat.

und nur weil sie es sich schützen lassen haben, sind sie trotzdem NICHT die Erfinder!! (Apple dürfte diese Dinge gar nicht erst patentiert bekommen, da sie schon vorher existierten, ob geschützt oder ungeschützt spielt keine Rolle..
Patentierbar sind nur NEUE bisher noch nicht dagewesene Dinge !

mfg


----------



## B3RG1 (13. August 2011)

*AW: Apple patentiert dünne Notebooks*



klefreak schrieb:


> und genau das machen Samsung und CO ja jetzt, wo sie sehen dass eine Firma (apple) mit den "braun-designs" Erfolg hat.
> 
> und nur weil sie es sich schützen lassen haben, sind sie trotzdem NICHT die Erfinder!! (Apple dürfte diese Dinge gar nicht erst patentiert bekommen, da sie schon vorher existierten, ob geschützt oder ungeschützt spielt keine Rolle..
> Patentierbar sind nur NEUE bisher noch nicht dagewesene Dinge !
> ...


 
Falsch Sir.
Patentierbar sind Dinge, die noch nicht patentiert sind 
Apple kann dieses Design sehr wohl patentieren, was ich auch verstehen kann, denn Apple macht nunmal aus dem Design nen Verkaufsschlager.
Allerdings finde ich es eine bodenlose Frechheit, dass sie dies im Nachhinein tun können. In aller Regel muss ein Patent schon vor der Vorstellung des Produkts angemeldet sein und Apple ist mir insofern mittlerweile extrem unsympathisch aufgrund der Tatsache, dass sie ihre Produkte erst dann patentieren sobald andere Hersteller nachziehen und sie (leicht) verbessern und Apple Marktanteile streitig machen.
Natürlich wird da das Design weitestgehend übernommen, aber dem würde schon im Vorherein ein Patent entgegenwirken.


----------



## SplitxD1 (13. August 2011)

*AW: Apple patentiert dünne Notebooks*



klefreak schrieb:


> und genau das machen Samsung und CO ja jetzt, wo sie sehen dass eine Firma (apple) mit den "braun-designs" Erfolg hat.
> 
> und nur weil sie es sich schützen lassen haben, sind sie trotzdem NICHT die Erfinder!! (Apple dürfte diese Dinge gar nicht erst patentiert bekommen, da sie schon vorher existierten, ob geschützt oder ungeschützt spielt keine Rolle..
> Patentierbar sind nur NEUE bisher noch nicht dagewesene Dinge !
> ...



Das iPad und das MacBook Air, um die es jetzt ja geht, haben meines wissen nach kein Pendant zu BRAUN. Der iPod Classic, der iMac und der MacPro (PowerMac) sind die Produkte, die auf den Designs von Dieter Rams basieren.
Das Apple diesem Stil treu bleibt, ihn aber weiterentwickelt, würde Apple auch das Recht zu sprechen diese Designs zu patentieren. Wobei ich auch falsch liegen kann, ich lass mich gerne belehren.  Ich kann das ja nur anhand meines Wissens beurteilen, vielleicht weiß jemand mehr wie ich.



B3RG1 schrieb:


> [...]aufgrund der Tatsache, dass sie ihre Produkte erst dann  patentieren sobald andere Hersteller nachziehen und sie (leicht)  verbessern[...]



Wann man ein Patent einreicht, und wann es einem zugesprochen wird, sind zwei verschiedene Dinge  Siehe Apple und Multi-Touch. 2006 beantragt, 2010 bekommen. Aber auch das kann ich natürlich nur aus meiner Sichtweise schildern.


----------



## KrHome (13. August 2011)

*AW: Apple patentiert dünne Notebooks*



Dennisth schrieb:


> Das Samsung 900X3A ist z. B. ein solches Notebook, welches das Patent verletzt...


Sagt wer?

Keine Ahnung wie das in den USA gehandhabt wird, aber in Deutschland würdest du mit *diesem Design* gegen kein Apple Geschmacksmuster verstoßen (und Patent erst recht nicht)!


----------



## Hugo78 (13. August 2011)

*AW: Apple patentiert dünne Notebooks*



mmayr schrieb:


> Somit kopieren andere Hersteller die Kopien, die Apple von Braun kopiert hat. Braun hat sie aber nicht geschützt --> Pech gehabt. Das holt jetzt Apple nach --> Recht haben sie



Weil früher die Leute noch mit Größe und Würde durchs Leben gingen und nicht so kleine, gierige Copykids waren wie Apple heute,
 denen dann der Kackstrift angeht, man man ihre Kopie ("remix y2k by Apple"), von der Kopie kopiert. 

Wenn man aber der Logik "dem Erfolgreichen gehört das Design" folgt, wird man in Zukunft nie wieder kleine Startups mit neuen Designs sehen, 
denn die können sich eifach nicht die Armee von Anwälten leisten, wie es Apple kann durch ihre Ausbeutung von Kinderarbeit.


----------



## SplitxD1 (13. August 2011)

*AW: Apple patentiert dünne Notebooks*

Dieter Rams, der Designer der BRAUN-Produklinie auf die wir uns beziehen empfindet Apple's Produke als Komplimente, von daher würde ich nicht direkt sagen klauen, zu mal das wenn, dann nicht Apple macht, sondern Jonny Ive.


----------



## B3RG1 (13. August 2011)

*AW: Apple patentiert dünne Notebooks*



> Wann man ein Patent einreicht, und wann es einem zugesprochen wird, sind zwei verschiedene Dinge  Siehe Apple und Multi-Touch. 2006 beantragt, 2010 bekommen. Aber auch das kann ich natürlich nur aus meiner Sichtweise schildern.


 
Stimmt schon, aber in diesem Fall wo es um das Design des MBA geht, läuft ja erst der Patentantrag, oder hab ich was überlesen?


----------



## SplitxD1 (13. August 2011)

*AW: Apple patentiert dünne Notebooks*



B3RG1 schrieb:


> Stimmt schon, aber in diesem Fall wo es um das Design des MBA geht, läuft ja erst der Patentantrag, oder hab ich was überlesen?



Kann sein, ich weiss es nicht. Bin da nicht so hinterher. 

Edit: Grad mal überflogen, wenn ich das richtig sehe "Sept. 16, 2010" also 2 Jahre nach Release.  Wann das Samsung Natebook rauskam guck ich jetzt aber nich nach


----------



## MiToKo (13. August 2011)

*AW: Apple patentiert dünne Notebooks*

Normale Menschen freuen sich ja auch, wenn man deren Design/Style kopiert bzw. sich daran orientiert. Nur Apple nicht. Die sehen es als Diebstahl an. Denn Normalerweise ist das Design, zu mindeste in Elektronik Bereich nicht das Ziel, sondern die Leistung des Produktes im Verhältnis zu den Kosten und Qualität. Nur bei Apple nicht. Da ist das Preis/Leistungsverhältnis nicht so gut, nur das Design finden relativ viele Menschen gut(ich überhaupt nicht). Und die Verarbeitungsqualität ist im besseren Bereich angesiedelt (meistens).


----------



## Dennisth (13. August 2011)

*AW: Apple patentiert dünne Notebooks*



SplitxD1 schrieb:


> Edit: Grad mal überflogen, wenn ich das richtig sehe "Sept. 16, 2010" also 2 Jahre nach Release.  Wann das Samsung Natebook rauskam guck ich jetzt aber nich nach



Nix für ungut aber was hat ein Patent für Multi-Touch mit dem Patent für "dünne Notebooks" zu tun? 

Ich finde es lustig, denn Apple wartet nach dem Release ihrer Produkte auf verbesserte Versionen von anderen Anbietern damit Sie dieses Design patentieren lassen und die anderen verklagen können.


----------



## El Sativa (13. August 2011)

*AW: Apple patentiert dünne Notebooks*

ja, der eine konstruiert, der andere kopiert, und verklagt wird sich gegenseitig.
so funktioniert die moderne marktwirtschaft. qualität, langlebigkeit etc. halt ales sachen die ich von einem guten elektrogerät erwarte, bleiben auf der strecke, weil anwälte die konzerne wie kampfhunde aufeinander losjagen. und wer am ende übrigbleibt wird könig der anwälte.
aber im grunde ist das doch alles fast egal, da ja sowiso alles dem chinesen gehört.....zumindest bald


----------



## Memphys (13. August 2011)

*AW: Apple patentiert dünne Notebooks*



Dennisth schrieb:


> Nix für ungut aber was hat ein Patent für Multi-Touch mit dem Patent für "dünne Notebooks" zu tun?
> 
> Ich finde es lustig, denn Apple wartet nach dem Release ihrer Produkte auf verbesserte Versionen von anderen Anbietern damit Sie dieses Design patentieren lassen und die anderen verklagen können.


 Das schlimme ist ja das sie sie erst entwickeln lassen (-> Kosten), dann das Patent anmelden und dann den verkauf stoppen lassen und verklagen.


----------



## SplitxD1 (13. August 2011)

*AW: Apple patentiert dünne Notebooks*



Dennisth schrieb:


> Nix für ungut aber was hat ein Patent für Multi-Touch mit dem Patent für "dünne Notebooks" zu tun?
> 
> Ich finde es lustig, denn Apple wartet nach dem Release ihrer Produkte auf verbesserte Versionen von anderen Anbietern damit Sie dieses Design patentieren lassen und die anderen verklagen können.



Lies ma die vorherigen Post's wegen dem Multi-Touch Patent


----------



## Iceananas (13. August 2011)

*AW: Apple patentiert dünne Notebooks*

Wird langsam Zeit, dass PCGH ein Faceplm-Smiley für Apple einführt 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fac3l3ss (13. August 2011)

*AW: Apple patentiert dünne Notebooks*



Iceananas schrieb:


> Wird langsam Zeit, dass PCGH ein Faceplm-Smiley für Apple einführt
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Tactical Fac3palm... 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## spionkaese (13. August 2011)

*AW: Apple patentiert dünne Notebooks*

Ein Facepalm Smiley wär echt nicht schlecht 
Oder was in Richtung :knueppel: wie auf battlefield-3.org...


----------



## Sethnix (13. August 2011)

*AW: Apple patentiert dünne Notebooks*

Hab gerade nochmal 2 nette (wenn auch bereits ältere) Bilder zum Thema Appel gefunden 

http://puu.sh/4jDd
http://puu.sh/4jDe


----------



## Ezio (13. August 2011)

*AW: Apple patentiert dünne Notebooks*

Lächerlicher Vergleich. Leute die sowas erstellen haben keine Ahnung wie und wofür man ein iPad oder einen Mac benutzt.


----------



## rebel4life (13. August 2011)

*AW: Apple patentiert dünne Notebooks*

Zum angeben?

PS: Woran erkennt man ne BWL Lesung wenn man reingeht?


----------



## Ezio (13. August 2011)

*AW: Apple patentiert dünne Notebooks*

nö dafür reicht auch ein 3k€ PC mit Wakü


----------



## PommesmannXXL (13. August 2011)

*AW: Apple patentiert dünne Notebooks*

Apple muss ihre technische Unterlegenheit und ihre überteuerten Produkte halt wett machen, indem sie mit sinnlosen Klagen die besseren Produkte verbieten. Ist doch absolut verständlich.


NICHT.


----------



## Ezio (13. August 2011)

*AW: Apple patentiert dünne Notebooks*

Glaubst du andere Unternehmen reichen keine Patente ein und klagen nicht? Das tut jedes gewinnorientierte Unternehmen, scheint wohl durch den Hype unterzugehen.


----------



## Verminaard (13. August 2011)

*AW: Apple patentiert dünne Notebooks*



Ezio schrieb:


> Lächerlicher Vergleich. Leute die sowas erstellen haben keine Ahnung wie und wofür man ein iPad oder einen Mac benutzt.


 
Was fuer einen Vergleich meinst du?
Hast du dir angeschaut was die fuer eine Festplatte usw verlangen?
Steht doch in keiner Relation, nur weil es in einem McPro verbaut ist.
Das die da Gewinnmargen haben wollen ist eine Sache aber 300$ fuer eine 2TB Festplatte, 100$ fuer einen stupiden DVD Brenner.
Und nein das sind aktuelle Preise auf der Storeseite.


----------



## PommesmannXXL (13. August 2011)

*AW: Apple patentiert dünne Notebooks*



Ezio schrieb:


> Glaubst du andere Unternehmen reichen keine Patente ein und klagen nicht? Das tut jedes gewinnorientierte Unternehmen, scheint wohl durch den Hype unterzugehen.


 


Doch das glaube ich schon.

Aber man kann doch nicht ein Design patentieren, welches auch vor Apple mehrere Firmen verwendet haben.  

Vor allem nicht, wenn das Design quasi selbstverständlich und am besten ist. Das ist einfach nur Ausschluss anderer (besserer) Firmen vom Markt, und sollte verhindert werden. (ich meine insgesamt, es geht mir nicht primär um dieses Patent)


----------



## Ezio (13. August 2011)

*AW: Apple patentiert dünne Notebooks*

Wenn es niemand zuvor getan hat, kann man das! Wer nicht frisst, wird gefressen. So ist die Wirtschaft.



> Was fuer einen Vergleich meinst du?
> Hast du dir angeschaut was die fuer eine Festplatte usw verlangen?
> Steht doch in keiner Relation, nur weil es in einem McPro verbaut ist.
> Das die da Gewinnmargen haben wollen ist eine Sache aber 300$ fuer eine 2TB Festplatte, 100$ fuer einen stupiden DVD Brenner.
> Und nein das sind aktuelle Preise auf der Storeseite.


Der Mac Pro ist (wie der Name schon sagt) für Profis gedacht, die damit Geld verdienen. Darin ist Workstation Hardware verbaut, die für den zuverlässigen Dauerbetrieb ausgelegt ist, mit normalen PCs kann man das absolut nicht vergleichen. Die Konkurrenzprodukte von Dell oder HP sind auch nicht billiger. HP Z600 Workstation Kleine & mittlere Unternehmen
http://h10010.www1.hp.com/wwpc/de/de/sm/WF25a/12454-12454-296719-4270224-4270224-3718645.html


----------



## SplitxD1 (13. August 2011)

*AW: Apple patentiert dünne Notebooks*



Ezio schrieb:


> Lächerlicher Vergleich. Leute die sowas erstellen haben keine Ahnung wie und wofür man ein iPad oder einen Mac benutzt.



Habe mal die Mühe gemacht und des 1. Vergleichsbild aktuallisiert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wer sagt, Widescreen und Flash  Dafür teurer.


b2t: Apple HAT das Recht zu Patantieren, ob das nun toll ist oder nicht.


----------



## turbosnake (13. August 2011)

*AW: Apple patentiert dünne Notebooks*

Im Pro steckt Standart HW!!
GraKa ist eine 5770 oder eine 5870.
Einzig die CPU sind keine Mittelkalsse, sondern etwas besser.


----------



## Superwip (13. August 2011)

*AW: Apple patentiert dünne Notebooks*



> Glaubst du andere Unternehmen reichen keine Patente ein und klagen nicht? Das tut jedes gewinnorientierte Unternehmen, scheint wohl durch den Hype unterzugehen.


 
Nein, das tut nicht "jedes" Unternehmen, sieh dir z.B. IBM an

Andere Unternehmen sind zwar auch oft in Konkurrenzstreitigkeiten verwickelt, Apple ist aber wirklich außergewöhnlich aggressiv, setzt weniger auf Technologie und mehr auf triviale Designpatente und versucht auch nicht Lizenzgebühren einzuklagen sondern die Konkurrenzprodukte schlicht zu verbieten um die Konkurrenz zu schwächen


----------



## Ezio (13. August 2011)

*AW: Apple patentiert dünne Notebooks*



turbo94740 schrieb:


> Im Pro steckt Standart HW!!
> GraKa ist eine 5770 oder eine 5870.
> Einzig die CPU sind keine Mittelkalsse, sondern etwas besser.


 
ähm Widerspruch


----------



## turbosnake (13. August 2011)

*AW: Apple patentiert dünne Notebooks*

Was ist daran Wiederspruch? 
Genau EIN Opjekt ist WORKSatation, der Rest Standart HW.

edit: besser gesagt war, trozdem ist der Prozi nicht Standart.


----------



## spionkaese (13. August 2011)

*AW: Apple patentiert dünne Notebooks*

Was ist denn Workstation HW am Mac Pro?
Die Xeons werden schon lange nicht mehr nur auf Workstations benutzt.


----------



## Ezio (13. August 2011)

*AW: Apple patentiert dünne Notebooks*

Board, CPU und RAM sind Workstation Hardware. Dazu gibts noch Zubehör wie RAID Karten.


----------



## DAEF13 (13. August 2011)

*AW: Apple patentiert dünne Notebooks*

Ohne mir jetzt das warscheinlich auf den letzten Seiten stehende Geflame durchgelesen zu haben:
Wenn der Staat es erlaubt, soetwas patentieren zu lassen, warum sollte man der (nachäffenden) Konkurrenz dann nicht (wieder)mal eins auswischen
Wer würde seinem Konkurrenten schon etwas schenken wollen?


----------



## Infin1ty (13. August 2011)

*AW: Apple patentiert dünne Notebooks*

Sorry Ezio, aber du brauchst das echt nicht zu rechtfertigen, das sind lächerliche Fantasiepreise.
Die ach so tolle Workstation Raid Karte ist übrigens auch lächerlich im Preis.


----------



## Kev95 (13. August 2011)

*AW: Apple patentiert dünne Notebooks*

Mal ehrlich, 
das wäre alles kein Problem, wenn sich die dummen Apple-Produkte verkaufen liesen wie warme Semmeln...
Das is doch alles nur teurer design Mist...

Die Koziol in meiner Nähe wurde von Appel verklagt, weil sie nen coolen Ei-Pott rausgebracht haben.
Gut man hat absichtlich die Ähnlichkeit mit dem iPod designt, dennoch fande ich das krass...


----------



## Ezio (13. August 2011)

*AW: Apple patentiert dünne Notebooks*



Infin1ty schrieb:


> Sorry Ezio, aber du brauchst das echt nicht zu rechtfertigen, das sind lächerliche Fantasiepreise.
> Die ach so tolle Workstation Raid Karte ist übrigens auch lächerlich im Preis.


 
Dann hat HP auch lächerliche Fantasiepreise?
Den Leuten, die diese Produkte kaufen, ist es egal ob sie 1000€ oder 5000€ zahlen, sie verdienen ihr Geld damit.


----------



## Infin1ty (13. August 2011)

*AW: Apple patentiert dünne Notebooks*

Hab ich in irgendeiner Form HP gelobt ?  Junge lies mal richtig.

Da gibts nichts zu rechtfertigen, der Mac Pro ist völlig überteuert. Und macht es das besser wenn Leute die Dinger auch noch kaufen ? Nein.


----------



## Ezio (13. August 2011)

*AW: Apple patentiert dünne Notebooks*

kannst du PROFI und PRIVATANWENDER unterscheiden?


----------



## turbosnake (13. August 2011)

*AW: Apple patentiert dünne Notebooks*

Trozdem befindet sich im PRO keine PROFI GRaka. Sondern untaugliche STANDART HW!!!
Profi GraKa : http://www.hardwareluxx.de/index.ph...-400-neue-profi-grafikkarte-steht-bereit.html

Das waären Profi AMD-karten: http://www.amd.com/de/products/work...id=amd-firepro-graphics&lpos=HP_bottom_bucket


----------



## Ezio (13. August 2011)

*AW: Apple patentiert dünne Notebooks*

Braucht ja nicht jeder, und wer so eine will kann sie nachrüsten.


----------



## turbosnake (13. August 2011)

*AW: Apple patentiert dünne Notebooks*



Ezio schrieb:


> Braucht ja nicht jeder, und wer so eine will kann sie nachrüsten.


 
Deine Aussagen sind die ganze Zeit Müll. Erst sagst du im Pro stekt Pro HW. Dann sage ich was wirklich Profi HW ist, dann sagst du brauch keiner. 

Jedenfalls stckt im Pro überteuerte Standart HW bezüglich CPU und GPU.


----------



## Ezio (14. August 2011)

*AW: Apple patentiert dünne Notebooks*

Es ist eine Workstation und hat auch den dafür typischen Preis.


----------



## Infin1ty (14. August 2011)

*AW: Apple patentiert dünne Notebooks*

Geeeenau, eine Workstation muss nen überteuerten Preis haben, sonst ist sie nicht gut.

Nimm mal bitte deine Apfelbrille ab.

Du passt besser in ein Appleforum, nicht hierher.


----------



## Ezio (14. August 2011)

*AW: Apple patentiert dünne Notebooks*

erklär mal was genau überteuert ist und zeig ein paar alternativen...


----------



## Infin1ty (14. August 2011)

*AW: Apple patentiert dünne Notebooks*

Das ist jetzt nicht ernst gemeint oder ?


----------



## turbosnake (14. August 2011)

*AW: Apple patentiert dünne Notebooks*

Mag ja sein, aber keine reine Workstation HW!!
Diese hier hat die bessere HW: PC Systeme von TecDirekt GmbH - Qualitt Entscheidet - Intel Xeon W3565 - 3D CAD PC System Computer Workstation A701470 oder hier http://shop.lenovo.com/deweb/de/de/workstations/thinkstation/d20-series

Mal 2 Bsp mit tauglicher HW.
Die normalen GraKas taugen nichts für Profis.


----------



## Ezio (14. August 2011)

*AW: Apple patentiert dünne Notebooks*



Infin1ty schrieb:


> Das ist jetzt nicht ernst gemeint oder ?


 
dann kannst du auch nicht behaupten es sei überteuert.


----------



## Dennisth (14. August 2011)

*AW: Apple patentiert dünne Notebooks*



Ezio schrieb:


> Es ist eine Workstation und hat auch den dafür typischen Preis.


 
Ich finde das sehr sehr lustig:
Apple "Workstation": Konfigurieren - Apple Store (Deutschland)
HP Workstation: HP Z600 Workstation (XN057AW) Spezifikationen - HP Kleine & mittlere Unternehmen Produkte

Jetzt kommt der Schock: Die von HP hat eine Quadro Karte drin und ist somit eine richtige Workstation. Bei Apple ist nur eine normale Grafikkarte drin. Ich hoffe du kennst den Unterschied zwischen einer Workstation-Grafikkarte und einer für "normale" Gamer oder?


----------



## Idefix Windhund (14. August 2011)

Apple baut wohl mit Anklagen ein zweites Standbein auf? Da gibt es noch andere Firmen die sich so Finanzieren.


----------



## Reigenspieler (14. August 2011)

*AW: Apple patentiert dünne Notebooks*

Meiner Meinung nach total unsinnig. Jedoch sollte gegen solch dreiste Kopien wie das Asus UX vorgegangen werden. Apple hat bei seinen Produkten einen hohen Wiedererkennungswert durch das markante Design, es sollte also auch das Recht der Firma sein dieses zu wahren und sich vor eindeutigen Plagiaten, wie eben das UX, zu schützen.
Auch wenn ich mir eher das UX kaufen würde.  Aber das spielt bei der Bewertung keine Rolle.


----------



## turbosnake (14. August 2011)

*AW: Apple patentiert dünne Notebooks*

Das Air ist trozdem (für mich) nur Müll.
Apple sollte mal Non-Glare Displays rasubringen!


----------



## Charlie Harper (14. August 2011)

*AW: Apple patentiert dünne Notebooks*



Idefix Windhund schrieb:


> Apple baut wohl mit Anklagen ein zweites Standbein auf? Da gibt es noch andere Firmen die sich so Finanzieren.


 
Stichwort Rambus 

In ne Workstation gehört auch eine Workstation-Grafikkarte. Dazu zählen Radeons und GeForce - Karten aber nicht. Entweder ne Quadro oder ne FirePro muss da rein, alles Andere ist Pfusch.


----------



## rebel4life (14. August 2011)

*AW: Apple patentiert dünne Notebooks*

Für eine Workstation fehlt hier aber ganz klar die Garantie Option, bei anderen Herstellern ist in der Regel etwas ala 3 Jahre Vor Ort Service dabei und bei Apple kann ich gerade mal eine Telefonsupport Option dazubuchen. Wie schwach ist das denn?

Professionelle Anwender brauchen einen Garantievertrag. Wieso bekomm ich den bei Apple nicht? 

Lenovo - WorkStations - ThinkStation - Germany (DE)

Hier kann ich bei einer Workstation gleich einen Garantievertrag dazubuchen bzw. es ist schon ein 3 jähriger Garantievertrag dabei. Bei Apple vermisse ich diese Option. Ohne die kommt für mich kein Gerät in Frage als Geschäftskunde wenn ich ein solches Gerät kauf. Da kann ich das Gerät genausogut aus Peter Müllers PC Bastlerwerkstatt holen, kostet weniger.


----------



## Charlie Harper (14. August 2011)

*AW: Apple patentiert dünne Notebooks*

@Ezio: Sicher reichen andere Unternehmen Patentklagen ein, aber Apple ist doch selbst schuld am Hype. Da braucht man sich dann auch nicht wundern, wenn Apple irgendwann mal eine schlechten Ruf weg hat.


----------



## turbosnake (14. August 2011)

*AW: Apple patentiert dünne Notebooks*

Das einzige Gute am Pro ist sein Gehäuse.
Das ist aber auch nur eine KOPIE.
Apple sollte mal aufhören andere zu verklagen denn sie machen es selber!!
Bewies: http://gizmodo.com/343641/1960s-braun-products-hold-the-secrets-to-apples-future


----------



## Reigenspieler (14. August 2011)

*AW: Apple patentiert dünne Notebooks*

@turbo94740: Quatsch. Die aufgeführten Produkte haben wenig gemein. Ebenso wie bei den meisten Patentklagen von Apple. Da lässt sich kein Schuh draus machen.


----------



## master.of.war (14. August 2011)

*AW: Apple patentiert dünne Notebooks*

Ich finde es richtig was Apple macht und nicht lächerlich, andere Firmen kaufen genauso Patente und nur weil Apple schneller ist, bzw die mittel auf dem Markt heutzutage einfach "GUT" nutzt um oben zu stehen finde ich es traurig was hier bisher geschrieben wurde.


----------



## McClaine (14. August 2011)

*AW: Apple patentiert dünne Notebooks*

es wird immer lächerlicher, was soll man dazu noch schreiben... Ich habe Apple nie gemocht, klar tolle Geräte, aber jetzt wirds hinten höher als vorne. Ich tendiere inzwischen zwischen "lol" und "rofl", wobei ich aber auch schon wieder Angst habe, das Apple davon ein Patent hat oder ein Geschmacksmuster hat... 

Edit: und ich finde es traurig das trotzdem immer noch so viele blind auf die bauen und vertrauen... das sind halt die Menschen mit der "is mir wurscht" einstellung... weiter vertief ich das nich


----------



## Dennisth (14. August 2011)

*AW: Apple patentiert dünne Notebooks*



master.of.war schrieb:


> Ich finde es richtig was Apple macht und nicht lächerlich, andere Firmen kaufen genauso Patente und nur weil Apple schneller ist, bzw die mittel auf dem Markt heutzutage einfach "GUT" nutzt um oben zu stehen finde ich es traurig was hier bisher geschrieben wurde.


 
Also wenn ich das richtig verstehe, findest du auch Hacker, Viren und co gut weil man die Mittel auf dem Markt "gut" nutzt ja?

Nix für ungut aber Apple lässt sich sachen patentieren, die es schon voher gab und versucht nun die Konkurrenz "auszuschalten" damit diese keine besseren Produkte auf den Markt bringen.


----------



## Cola_Colin (14. August 2011)

*AW: Apple patentiert dünne Notebooks*

Ich glaub ich sollte mal ein Patent auf runde Gegenstände oder so anmelden.
Oder ein Patent auf Ecken oder so.


----------



## wuschi (14. August 2011)

*AW: Apple patentiert dünne Notebooks*

[sarkasmus on]kannst dir auch ein patent auf klopapier machen lassen und die anderen firmen dann am vertrieb hindern weil deins nicht das weicheste ist ... [sarkasmus off]


----------



## Felixxz2 (14. August 2011)

*AW: Apple patentiert dünne Notebooks*

Hahahahahahahahahaa, des ist ja sowas von witzig hier, ganz ehrlich ihr habt doch alle kein Leben.
Die sinnlosesten Kommentare auf 14 sinnlosen Seiten mit hunderten Beiträgen von sinnlosem Geflame. 

Dann geb ich mir extra die Mühe, schreib einen konstruktiven Beitrag, in ganz netter und normaler Sprache, doch anstatt dass vernünftig diskutiert wird, rollt eine Welle von sinnfreistem, aggressivem Gelaber auf mich zu, mit Statements zu Sachen die ich nie gesagt habe und nur weil ich meine (konstruktiv formulierte) Meinung kunt tue, werd ich als Applefanboy beschimpft. 

Echt mit Leuten wie euch kann man einfach nicht reden, ihr habts echt verdient, dass euch mit eurer Starrköpfigen Meinung von vor 100 Jahren tolle Produkte von Apple entgehen (wer ein Retinadisplay hat, weis was ich meine) und ihr mit euerm lahmen, virenbefallen und ungeupdateten Androidcrap rumdümpeln müsst.

Dass man im eigene Statement mal etwas unsaftig wird, kann ich voll verstehen, aber es muss doch möglich sein wie ganz normale Menschen zu diskutieren. Wir sind doch alle aufgeklärt und immerhin sollten hier auch einige Akademiker rumlaufen, von denen es täglich im Beruf verlangt wird, sich angemessen zu verhalten.


----------



## PommesmannXXL (14. August 2011)

*AW: Apple patentiert dünne Notebooks*

Du hast behauptet Apple hätte das Tablet erfunden, was aber falsch ist. 
Du hast behauptet, dass andere Firmen nur nachmachen, was Apple erfunden hat. Das ist ebenfalls falsch.

Wenn du zurechtgewiesen wirst, muss du damit klarkommen. Das hat nichts mit geflame zu tun. Du flamest hier eher. 



Felixxz2 schrieb:


> Echt mit Leuten wie euch kann man einfach nicht reden, ihr habts echt verdient, dass euch mit eurer Starrköpfigen Meinung von vor 100 Jahren tolle Produkte von Apple entgehen (wer ein Retinadisplay hat, weis was ich meine) und ihr mit euerm lahmen, virenbefallen und ungeupdateten Androidcrap rumdümpeln müsst.


 
Diese Aussage disqualifiziert dich komplett.
Mein Schwager hat ein iPhone 4, ich ein Desire HD, mein Vater ein Galaxy S2. Daher kann ich sehr gut vergleichen, und bin zu folgendem Entschluss gekommen:

-Super-Amoled ist um Welten besser als Retina
-Android mit HTC Sense ist weder langsam noch ungeupdatet, es ist in etwa gleich "smooth" wie iOS. Touchwiz hingt hinterher, das ist richtig, aber kaum spürbar.
-Ich hatte noch nie den kleinsten Virus oder irgendwelche Schadsoftware

Dafür ist iOS geschlossen, und es gibt weit weniger Features als bei Android. Ausserdem ist das Handy technisch weit unterlegen, langsamer und der Vorteil der vielen Apps ist auch Geschichte.

Ach, der wichtigste Punkt. Beide Handys sind deutlich günstiger als das iPhone 4.


Und bevor du über geflame meckerst, solltest du mal etwas über dein Verhalten nachdenken. Dein Kommentar war mit der sinnloseste von allen hier.


----------



## SplitxD1 (14. August 2011)

*AW: Apple patentiert dünne Notebooks*



PommesmannXXL schrieb:


> Du hast behauptet Apple hätte das Tablet erfunden, was aber falsch ist.
> Du hast behauptet, dass andere Firmen nur nachmachen, was Apple erfunden hat. Das ist ebenfalls falsch.
> 
> Wenn du zurechtgewiesen wirst, muss du damit klarkommen. Das hat nichts mit geflame zu tun. Du flamest hier eher.
> ...



Sag mir mal paar Features die Android mehr kann als iOS und die man auch braucht.  Die Handys sind günstiger, aber warte, stand da nicht NOTEBOOK im Threadtitel?
Und Android ist auch nicht so offen wie das alle gerne hätten, schonmal was vom Rooting gehört? 
Wozu braucht man 1000 Features die man eh nicht nutzt? 
Ich meine, ich benutz bei meinem iPhone kaum mehr als Facebook und die SMS-App.
Und wenn man doch mehr will gibts immer noch den rellativ Aufwandfreien Jailbreak.

Dieter Rams, ehem. Chefdesigner von BRAUN: *
"Erwin Braun sagte einmal, ein Gerät müsse wie ein englischer Butler sein. 
Zu Diensten, wenn man es braucht. Im Hintergrund, wenn es nicht benötigt wird. 
Also haben wir vor allem darauf geachtet, dass unsere Produkte leicht zu bedienen 
sind und auf alles verzichten, was der Benutzer nicht braucht. 
Genau das macht Apple auch. Keinen Firlefanz."*

Um allen Applefanboy-Posts aus dem Weg zu gehen: ich hab nen Samsung Galaxy S und nen iPhone 3GS .... bin mit beiden Zufrieden.


----------



## PommesmannXXL (14. August 2011)

*AW: Apple patentiert dünne Notebooks*



SplitxD1 schrieb:


> Sag mir mal paar Features die Android mehr kann als iOS und die man auch braucht.  Die Handys sind günstiger, aber warte, stand da nicht NOTEBOOK im Threadtitel?
> Und Android ist auch nicht so offen wie das alle gerne hätten, ever heard 'bout rooting?
> 
> Um allen Applefanboy-Posts aus dem weg zu gehen: ich hab nen Samsung Galaxy S und nen iPhone 3GS .... bin mit beiden Zufrieden.


 
Felixxz2 redete über Android. Und das gibt es auf Notebooks nicht, also hab ich die Smartphones als vergleich genommen. Ich wollte nur auf seine falschen Aussagen eingehen und sie richtigstellen, mehr nicht.

Ausserdem sind Apple-Notebooks auch nicht grade für gutes P/L-Verhältnis bekannt.

Um dir die Features genau zu nennen, müsste ich jetzt das iPhone in der Hand halten. Spontan fällt mir Festplattenmodus von Werk, kein Sync-Zwang, Widgets usw. ein.

Klar, zu 100% offen ist Android auch nicht, aber doch noch 100000x mal offener als iOS.


----------



## Dennisth (14. August 2011)

*AW: Apple patentiert dünne Notebooks*



SplitxD1 schrieb:


> Und Android ist auch nicht so offen wie das alle gerne hätten, schonmal was vom Rooting gehört?



Also 100% offen finde ich schon sehr offen  Android ist vollständig Quelloffen. Das was nicht Quelloffen ist sind z. B. die Oberflächen wie HTC-Sense (jetzt aber bedingt) und von Herstellern selbst angepasste Veränderungen.


----------



## SplitxD1 (14. August 2011)

*AW: Apple patentiert dünne Notebooks*



PommesmannXXL schrieb:


> Felixxz2 redete über Android. Und das gibt es auf Notebooks nicht, also hab ich die Smartphones als vergleich genommen. Ich wollte nur auf seine falschen Aussagen eingehen und sie richtigstellen, mehr nicht.
> 
> Ausserdem sind Apple-Notebooks auch nicht grade für gutes P/L-Verhältnis bekannt.
> 
> ...



Im welchen Maßstab misst man denn 100000x ?
Das von mir war jetzt eben zugegeben sehr Provokant, und das die Apple Notebook's zu teuer sind ist nicht klein zu reden.  Aber davon mal abgesehen sind Apple-Produkte auch net "viel" teuer als die Konkurenz.
Das iPad ist sogar günstiger als das Galaxy 10.1  Aber egal jetzt. ^^

Um zurück zum Thema zu kommen, sollten sich die Menschen hier mal das Patent angucken und lesen was genau patentiert wurde. 
Apple ist NICHT der Teufel.

Edit: 





Dennisth schrieb:


> Also 100% offen finde ich schon sehr offen   Android ist vollständig Quelloffen. Das was nicht Quelloffen ist sind z.  B. die Oberflächen wie HTC-Sense (jetzt aber bedingt) und von  Herstellern selbst angepasste Veränderungen.



1000 Funktionen die kein Mensch benutzt.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (14. August 2011)

*AW: Apple patentiert dünne Notebooks*



Felixxz2 schrieb:


> Hahahahahahahahahaa, des ist ja sowas von witzig hier, ganz ehrlich ihr habt doch alle kein Leben.
> Die sinnlosesten Kommentare auf 14 sinnlosen Seiten mit hunderten Beiträgen von sinnlosem Geflame.


 Und dein flame hier ist Chorgesang? Ja nö ... is klar.



Felixxz2 schrieb:


> Dann geb ich mir extra die Mühe, schreib einen konstruktiven Beitrag, in ganz netter und normaler Sprache, doch anstatt dass vernünftig diskutiert wird, rollt eine Welle von sinnfreistem, aggressivem Gelaber auf mich zu, mit Statements zu Sachen die ich nie gesagt habe und nur weil ich meine (konstruktiv formulierte) Meinung kunt tue, werd ich als Applefanboy beschimpft.


 Tja Willkommen auf einem Forum wo die meisten nicht mal wissen was Sozialer Umgang bedeutet weil Sie es im Internet nicht erspielen können 



Felixxz2 schrieb:


> Echt mit Leuten wie euch kann man einfach nicht reden, ihr habts echt verdient, dass euch mit eurer Starrköpfigen Meinung von vor 100 Jahren tolle Produkte von Apple entgehen (wer ein Retinadisplay hat, weis was ich meine) und ihr mit euerm lahmen, virenbefallen und ungeupdateten Androidcrap rumdümpeln müsst.


Dafür Funktionieren unsere Antennen schon seit Uhrzeiten, selbst Kameras von vor 4 Jahren in Handys haben bessere Bilder gemacht, ... meine Mikrowelle hat auch eine Art Auflösung mit ihrer Lochmatrix im Fenster. Voll der Oberhammer der Technik. Da kann mein Backofen mit Klarglas nicht mit halten. 



Felixxz2 schrieb:


> Dass man im eigene Statement mal etwas unsaftig wird, kann ich voll verstehen, aber es muss doch möglich sein wie ganz normale Menschen zu diskutieren. Wir sind doch alle aufgeklärt und immerhin sollten hier auch einige Akademiker rumlaufen, von denen es täglich im Beruf verlangt wird, sich angemessen zu verhalten.


 Du kennst wohl den Spruch nicht: "Wie man in den Wald hinein schreit so kommt es wieder zurück"??? Überlege mal was und wie du geschrieben hast und wie passend wir dazu geantwortet haben


----------



## Skysnake (14. August 2011)

*AW: Apple patentiert dünne Notebooks*



Ezio schrieb:


> kannst du PROFI und PRIVATANWENDER unterscheiden?


 
Eizo, die MacPros sind überteuert, denn wie gesagt, es ist großteils Standardhardware verbaut. Früher mit ihren eigenen CPUs war es ja noch irgendwo zu rechtfertigen, aber heute definitiv nicht mehr...

Und bzgl. dem Vergleich mit den HPs und Dells dieser Zeit. Dir ist schon klar, warum du dort diesen Preis hauptsächlich zahlst oder? Nicht wegen der Hardware, sondern wegen den Garantieansprüchen, dem Service und eben auch wegen der Kompatibilitätsgarantie zu gewisser Software.


----------



## Pokerclock (14. August 2011)

*AW: Apple patentiert dünne Notebooks*

*@Felixxz2*
Keiner zwingt dich hier im Thread zu schreiben, dann bleib lieber draußen. Besser, als mit noch mehr Offtopic zu glänzen. Für dich und den Rest gilt jetzt bitte wieder sachlich zu diskutieren.

*B2T*


----------



## Axel_Foly (14. August 2011)

*AW: Apple patentiert dünne Notebooks*

die spinnen dich komplett ... das kann doch nicht sein das jetzt andere hersteller keine dünnen notebooks mehr bauen dürfen ... wieso kann man so einen schmarn überhaupt patentieren?


----------



## Zsinj (14. August 2011)

*AW: Apple patentiert dünne Notebooks*

Langsam wird echt jeder Schwachsinn patentiert. 

Wird auch mal zeit das jemand Apple in die Schranken weist. 
Bei Microsoft gibts immer das große tralala und Apple darf machen was es will. Ja, es scheint sogar so  als ob jeder alles tun will, dass es in Zukunft ein Apple Monopol gibt.
(Wenn es das nicht schon gibt... Für mich ist Apple jedenfalls Marktbeherrschender als Microsoft.)


----------



## SplitxD1 (14. August 2011)

*AW: Apple patentiert dünne Notebooks*

GUCKT EUCH DOCH DAS PATENT ERST MAL AN.  
Meine Güte, der Threadtitel ist total falsch gewählt.


----------



## Memphys (14. August 2011)

*AW: Apple patentiert dünne Notebooks*

Tja, mag sein, aber Apple hat damit alle Mittel um jedne zu verklagen der auch dünne Notebooks baut, daher kommt es dem gleich...


----------



## Darkfleet85 (14. August 2011)

*AW: Apple patentiert dünne Notebooks*

Völlig falscher Titel, Formen die patentiert werden sind mit x Angaben, Winkelangaben etc..,

Heut zu Tage muss man seine Arbeit halt schützen, oder hättest du freude eine Fälschung zu kaufen die genau gleich aussieht und die Hardware und Qualität ist nur Schrott? Ich bestimmt nicht..


----------



## kühlprofi (14. August 2011)

*AW: Apple patentiert dünne Notebooks*

Ist schon krank wenn man es so anschaut.
Man kann es aber auch so sehen, dass sie ihre Produkpalette sichern wollen. 
Was wäre wenn Samsung diese Patente eingereicht hätte?

Hier nochmal ein Patent, welches mMn aber  gerechtfertig ist:
Neues Apple Patent für erweitertes Touchscreen Design - PocketPC.ch

Und hier auch, eine "Erfindung" um mitschnitte an Konzerten oder in Kinos zu verhindern
http://www.20min.ch/digital/dossier/apple/story/28655593

Wenn die anderen Entwickler bei Samsung usw. schlafen oder keine eigene Ideen haben sind sie selber schuld.

Wenn es um Patente geht ist der geschwindere der schnellere, da kann man nichts machen 
Übrigens ist beinahe jeder Gegenstand den ihr im Alltag so berührt mit x- Patenten versehen. 

Übrigens wird Apple wohl kaum ein Patent mit der Beschreibung "ein dünnes Notebook" eingereicht haben. Da sind schon mehr Definitionen notwendig dazu.

Edit: Darkfleet war der geschwindere xD


----------



## rebel4life (14. August 2011)

*AW: Apple patentiert dünne Notebooks*



kühlprofi schrieb:


> Und hier auch, eine "Erfindung" um mitschnitte an Konzerten oder in Kinos zu verhindern
> 20 Minuten Online - Wie Apple Mitschnitte stoppen will - News


 
Diese Technik ist bereits uralt. Schon früher gab es ein Kopierschutzsignal z.B. in Kinos, dieser hat verursacht, dass Kameras abschalten. Genauso die Datenübertragung via Licht, kannst mir nicht erzählen, dass Apple die Modulation von Licht auf einen Träger wie z.B. Licht erfunden hat. Dieses Prinzip nutzt bereits die Fernbedienung von deinem über 30 Jahre alten Röhrenfernseher - stell dir vor, dass auf der Bühne ein Fernbedienung ist die Ständig das Aus-Signal sendet (natürlich mit mehr Leistung) und deine Konzertbesucher alle Fernseher haben, die gehen genauso aus wenn man sie auf die Bühne richtet, jetzt den IR Empfänger in nem Handy zu nutzen bzw. das über die Kamera zu erkennen ist dann auch keine große Kunst mehr.


----------



## Skysnake (14. August 2011)

*AW: Apple patentiert dünne Notebooks*

Bevormundung FTW!

Ich würde sowohl das Handy zurück geben, als auch mein Geld vom Konzert wieder haben wollen, wenn das so jemals kommen sollte. WTF. Ich will da auch mal ein paar Erinnerungen festhalten.... 

Langsam wirds echt krank.. . Ich warte darauf, das man Erinnerungen löschen kann. Dann muss man das nach dem Kinobesuch bestimmt machen, sonst könnte man den Film ja quasi mehrfach nutzen aus der Erinnerung heraus  Oder sonst irgendwie die Inhalte weiter geben... z.B. dass der Film Schrott ist, das ist ja sooo Geschäftsschädigend. Fast so schlimm wie die ganzen Raubkopierer etc. Die sollte man echt alle in den Bau stecken....


----------



## rebel4life (14. August 2011)

*AW: Apple patentiert dünne Notebooks*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Fast so schlimm wie die ganzen Raubkopierer etc. Die sollte man echt alle in den Bau stecken....


 
Danach aber wieder Back to topic:

Die sind gar nicht mal das Problem, siehe Studie der GVU. Das Problem ist das, dass die Filmindustrie kein eigenes Portal auf die Beine bringt. Wenn sie das schaffen und auch entsprechende Preise haben (z.B. 50ct pro Film), dann werden viele sich überlegen ob sie es runterladen oder einfach bequem in guter Qualität kaufen. Und 50ct ist bei weitem kein Dumpingpreis, das ist ein ganz normaler Preis für Massenware. Anstatt diesen Gewinn mitzunehmen, beschwert man sich über die ach so schlimmen "Raubkopierer" die nach ein paar Studien mehr Filme kaufen als der Ottonormalverbraucher. Was machst du wenn du den neuen Planet der Affen anschauen willst, er in dem Kino in der Nähe nicht läuft und du gut 100km ins nächste Kino fahren müsstest? Der größte Teil wird sich ihn herunterladen, wenn es den Film jetzt in guter Qualität auf einer Bezahlseite gäbe, dann würden die meisten den da anschauen und es gibt genug Leute die das Kino Feeling wollen und trotzdem noch ins Kino gehen. Oder lädst du die Freundin auf nen Kinoabend auf kino.to ein?


----------



## Danny Boy (14. August 2011)

*AW: Apple patentiert dünne Notebooks*

Mich wundert es nicht. Apple wurschtelt schon sieht geraumer zeit sehr Aggressiv auf den Markt(krazen, beissen, in die Klöten tretten). Wie Mädchen halt  .
Ist eigentlich mehr oder weniger normal in der Geschäftswelt von heute, es wird halt mit allen mitteln versucht den Leuten und auch anderen Firmen das Geld aus der Tasche zu ziehen. Soll heißen : Wenn die Leuten schon kein Apple Produkt kaufen so sollen sie dann das Design bezahlen. So müssen die anderen Firmen für dieses Patent bei Apple zahlen diese Kosten werden dann selbstverständlich an den Kunden weitergegeben. Ein Teufelskreis


----------



## Porry (14. August 2011)

*AW: Apple patentiert dünne Notebooks*



PommesmannXXL schrieb:


> Ausserdem sind Apple-Notebooks auch nicht grade für gutes P/L-Verhältnis bekannt.


Naja ich hab mal gehört, dass Macs (und vielleicht auch MacBooks) ziemlich 'idotensicher' sind dh. dass man sie kaum zum abstürzen bringt. Also scheinen sie ja wirklich was für professionelle Anwender zu sein. 
Dass sie dafür etwas teurer sein müssen sei mal so dahingestellt.

Nun frage ich mich aber: Wenn die Macs wirklich so zuverlässig sind und ne gute Leistung bringen warum patentieren sie dann das Design? Falls ein anderer Hertsller meinetwegen eine Design-Kopie vom Mac rausbringt würden sich die Verbraucher ja eher für den Mac entscheiden. Apple sollte also mehr wert auf die Vermarktung ihrer Leistung und nicht auf die des Designs legen.

Abstrahiertes Beispiel:
Wenn Apple behauptet: "Unser Design ist das geilste!"
und dann ein Nachmacher kommt der behauptet "Unser Design schaut aus wie von Apple! Aber ist billiger!"
Dann kaufen die Leute sich wahrscheinlich das Billigere.

Wenn Apple aber behauptet: "Die Macs sind idiotensicher aufgrund unserer Technik!"
Und dann kommt wieder einer der nur das Design kopiert, dann werden sich die Verbraucher wahrscheinlich für das technisch bessere mit demselben design entscheiden.

Aber wenn es denen nur ums Design geht frag ich mich ob die vielleicht ihrer eigenen Technik nicht vertrauen?


----------



## Danny Boy (14. August 2011)

*AW: Apple patentiert dünne Notebooks*



> Nun frage ich mich aber: Wenn die Macs wirklich so zuverlässig sind und ne gute Leistung bringen


Wenn dem so wäre hätten wir wohl alle schon längst eines oder?


----------



## Idefix Windhund (14. August 2011)

*AW: Apple patentiert dünne Notebooks*

Na soooooooooo Id1otensicher sind die Geräte auch nicht. Wie würdest du dich fühlen wenn es kein Support von Apple gibt, kein Apple Händler mit Plan weit und breit ist, du in diversen Apple Forums von Apple Usern verspottet wirst weil Sie keine Fehler haben, du dich als Apple User also selbst von Apple und Apple Usern in Stich gelassen fühlst  Bei Microsoft steht dir übertrieben gesagt eine ganze Armee von Leuten zur Hilfe. 

Warum Apple aber Angst hat man könnte ihre Produkte nachbauen verstehe ich nicht. Die behaupten von sich selbst Sie seien Gottesgleich und nun haben Sie angst das gleich aussehende Produkte ihnen Schaden würde


----------



## rebel4life (14. August 2011)

*AW: Apple patentiert dünne Notebooks*

Die Bedienung eines Mac ist relativ simpel wenn man es so ausdrücken will wenn man es genau so machen will wie Apple es vorsieht, weicht man davon ab, wird es ganz schnell sehr schwierig für den Laien da es dann halt einfach mal mehr keine Schaltflächen gibt. Daher ist es nicht sonderlich sinnvoll zu sagen dass die Bedienung einfach sei. Wenn man an die Grenzen von Apple stößt (und dies ist sehr schnell der Fall), dann steht der Laie genauso da wie bei Windows, nur mit dem Unterschied dass es für Windows zig Anleitungen mit vielen Bildern im Netz gibt, bei Apple ist dem in der Regel nicht so weil viele Anwender das halt so machen wie es Apple will.


----------



## Hassla (14. August 2011)

*AW: Apple patentiert dünne Notebooks*

Das erinnert mich wieder an einen Bericht, wo einer ich glaube, dass es vor 10 Jahren war, das Rad sich patentieren lassen hat. ^^


----------



## PC GAMER (14. August 2011)

*AW: Apple patentiert dünne Notebooks*

Apple übertreibt das jetzt wirklich. Jetzt darf keine andere Firma dünne notebooks bauen/ herstellen oder wie? Das ist doch dumm. Ich glaube Apple ist größenwahnsinnig geworden oder so. alles gehört jetzt denen. *Bald gehen wir nicht zum bürgeramt sondern zu Apple.  *( Das hoft apple )


----------



## Idefix Windhund (14. August 2011)

*AW: Apple patentiert dünne Notebooks*

Dann hätte das Apple Bürgeramt schon meine Daten und meine wünsche und je nach dem wo ich mit dem iPhone unterwegs war bekomme ich Automatisch gleich ein Reisepass.


----------



## Jamrock (14. August 2011)

*AW: Apple patentiert dünne Notebooks*

Mhh gut, wenn das so ist patentiere ich mir den Big und Miditower

Ne jetzt ma ernsthaft, das ist der größte Schwachsinn den ich je gehört habe. Für sowas gibt man doch kein Patent aus
Denke das sich auf Dauer jede Firma da i-wie drumrum drücken wird; was anderes kann ich mir nicht vorstellen.

Von daher : Mir doch egal! (Apple sind echt die größten Geldjunkies der Welt)


MfG Jamrock


----------



## B3RG1 (14. August 2011)

*AW: Apple patentiert dünne Notebooks*

Wie oft denn noch?!
Apple hat doch keinen Patentantrag eingereicht auf dem steht, dass kein Hersteller mehr dünne Notebooks bauen darf. Es geht vielmehr um die Form und Details, die ein Macbook Air ausmachen und ich muss sagen, sie haben nicht ganz Unrecht; wenn ich mir da dieses "neue" Ultrabook von Acer anschaue, sehe ich einfach nur eine dreiste Kopie.
Nichtsdestotrotz sollte Apple in meinen Augen seine Produkte früher patentieren und nicht im Nachhinein die Konkurrenten zerstören wollen.


----------



## Reigenspieler (14. August 2011)

*AW: Apple patentiert dünne Notebooks*

@B3RG1: Dito. Damit haben wir schon zwei. Das Acer und Asus. Beide sind mit dem Macbook Air in weiten Teilen identisch.


----------



## Progs-ID (14. August 2011)

*AW: Apple patentiert dünne Notebooks*

Hätte IBM damals doch mal besser zugeschlagen. Vielleicht sähe die Welt dann heute etwas anders aus. 

Apple ist eben sehr speziell. Übertreiben muss man es deswegen aber nicht. Konkurrenz belebt doch das Geschäft oder hab ich da im BWL-Unterricht was falsches aufgeschnappt?


----------



## Idefix Windhund (15. August 2011)

*AW: Apple patentiert dünne Notebooks*

Dabei hat es Apple überhaupt nicht nötig. Wer von sich so überzeugt ist sollte doch keine Angst vor der Konkurrenz haben. Oder zweifelt man bei Apple intern schon an sich selbst  Die Verkaufszahlen sind doch eigentlich da. Wozu also der aufstand?


----------



## Lan_Party (15. August 2011)

Idefix Windhund schrieb:
			
		

> Dabei hat es Apple überhaupt nicht nötig. Wer von sich so überzeugt ist sollte doch keine Angst vor der Konkurrenz haben. Oder zweifelt man bei Apple intern schon an sich selbst  Die Verkaufszahlen sind doch eigentlich da. Wozu also der aufstand?



Frage ich mich auch. Dazu muss man sagen das Android fast 50% Marktanteil hat! Symbian liegt dahinter aber sinkt immer weiter und darauf kommt Apple mit ich glaube 15%. Sie wollen es einfach so machen. Andere dürfen ihre gerärte nicht verkaufen so müssen sie unsere kaufen. Ganz einfach! Aber die haben Angst das sie langsam untergehen das auch so sein wird wenn sie mit so einem sch*** weiter machen! Konnte dir vorher ja schon nicht leiden aber jetzt hasse ich sie überalles! Einfach mal in die USA fliegen, ein Apple-Haus suchen und Android mänchen draufsprühen! So einfach geht das oder Steve Jobs so richtig in die Eier tretten!


----------



## Idefix Windhund (15. August 2011)

*AW: Apple patentiert dünne Notebooks*

Von der Aktion hätte ich gerne ein YT Video


----------



## Lan_Party (15. August 2011)

Idefix Windhund schrieb:
			
		

> Von der Aktion hätte ich gerne ein YT Video



Wäre wohl geil ne.


----------



## ngo (15. August 2011)

*AW: Apple patentiert dünne Notebooks*

Ist jetzt zwar nicht auf Notebooks bezogen, aber:

Wie kann man Patente auf

"ein Display, das unter der klaren Oberfläche zentriert ist"
"wenn das Produkt eingeschaltet ist, farbige Icons innerhalb des Displays"

bekommen?

Was ist eine klare Oberfläche? Wie soll ein Display in Zukunft in ein Tablet eingebaut werden? Macht eine nicht-zentrierte Positionierung überhaupt Sinn? Hat einzig und allein Apple die Weisheit dafür gepachtet, dass ein zentriertes Display die einzig sinnige Einbauweise eines Displays ist? Wäre Apple nicht auf die Idee gekommen, dann hätten die anderen Entwickler heutzutage das Display bestimmt auf der oberen Hälfte eingebaut, während die untere Hälfte komplett frei bleibt oder von riesen Tasten für Halbblinde belegt ist.

Farbige Icons gibt es zigtausend-fach bei anderen Produkten davor (Navi's z.B.).

Patente sollten nicht auf Produkte zutreffen, deren Produktion schon vor der Genehmigung des Patentes gestartet hat.
Wenn ich überlege, wie viel Geld und Zeit hinter so einem Produkt steckt, dann finde ich diese Patentklagen von Apple unverschämt ohne Ende.

Apple = Drecksladen. Da könnt ihr Fanboys sagen, was ihr wollt. 

Und dass hier einige den Typen von Braun zitieren ist genauso lächerlich. Der Typ legt Toleranz an den Tag, die bei Apple gänzlich fehlt. Würde Braun heute eines ihrer alten Produkte so produzieren wollen, dann würden sie direkt Apples Patentanwalt vorgesetzt bekommen.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (15. August 2011)

*AW: Apple patentiert dünne Notebooks*



Lan_Party schrieb:


> Wäre wohl geil ne.


 Ich sprühe noch das Microsoft Inside Logo daneben 

Aber genug Off Topic


----------



## Intelfan (15. August 2011)

*AW: Apple patentiert dünne Notebooks*



mmayr schrieb:


> Du hast einen Vogel! Stimme Felixxz2 vollkommen zu!
> 
> Fakt ist, dass die anderen Hersteller Apple kopieren und nicht umgekehrt. Die schwachsinnigen Vergleiche mit jahrzehnte alten Filmen und angedachten aber nie angebotenen Fernbedienungen einer im sterben liegenden Firma sind so was von weit hergeholt und entbehrenswert! Apple setzt die Idee erfolgreich um und die anderen Hersteller wollen ohne eigenes Know-How mitverdienen. Die Idee zur rechten Zeit ist das Erfolgsrezept!
> 
> Das Geflame und Gehate hier ist echt unnötig! Verkriecht euch in eurem (von Apple) kopierten Android-Market, spielt mit euren (von Apple) kopierten Smartphones, aber hört auf, hier so ein Theater zu veranstalten!


 

Geflame und Gehate sieht anders aus. Hier geht es noch recht human zu.

Deiner Meinung nach hat Apple also das Smartphone erfunden? Und jetzt darf kein anderer mehr Smartphones bauen? 

Verkriech dich hinter dein hoffnungslos überteuertes IPhone und bete weiter deinen Gott Steve Jobs an. 

Selten so einen Blödsinn gehört.


----------



## Painkiller (16. August 2011)

*AW: Apple patentiert dünne Notebooks*

Moin!

Scheinbar ist es hier nicht möglich, eine normale und den Regeln entsprechende Diskussion zu führen.

Soviel OT und Beleidigungen in einem Thread kann ja wohl nicht der Sinn der Sache sein. 

Bis auf weiteres wird dieser Thread geschlossen!

Gruß
Pain


----------

